# DIY bending brake



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been asked about bending sheet metal. My answer---> Hmm, lets see where did I .....there it is!


















Half of a door hinge on each end.











One picture is said to be worth a thousand words, here you have 3 of 'em.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Idea, I got's to make me one. 
thanks......


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gary, 

Just a couple of questions/comments. 

1) The angles appear to be about 1.5 x 1.5 x .188 mils steel, is that correct? 
2) I assume you are talking about a stand 4" long interior door hinge for the hinge. 
3) In the top pic, what is the little red screw for? 
4) Would the assembly screws have been better countersunk in the top in lieu of sticking up in the folding area? 

Thanks, 

Bob C.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

1. Yes 

2. Generally yes. Whatever works for you. 

3. Holds it to the work bench,....for now.  

4. Depends on the individual building it and the way it may be used. 

It all boils down to what you have to work with , and what you want it to do. 

GaryR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

translation here... the long screws will not interfere with each other since generally bends will only go to a 90 degree bend. 

IF a much tighter bend is required some more thought might be in order here!! or counter sunk screws coming thru in the opposite direction also.. 

Have fun guys!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Brilliant, Gary, thanks! That's so simple even I could do it.


----------

